# Dialer aus dem Ausland eingefangen!



## Anonymous (15 Januar 2004)

Hallo,
gestern kam meine Telefonrechnung und ich staunte nicht schlecht als ich dort 6 Verbindungen ins Ausland stehen sah mit einem Gesamtbetrag von 95 Euro.
Nun habe weder ich noch mein Mann im Ausland angerufen.

Also habe ich die Telekom angerufen und die haben nach der Nummer geschaut (ich habe noch keinen Einzelverbindungsnachweis). Die Länderkennung fing mit 0024.... an, irgendwo Afrika oder so.

Die erste Verbindung kam am 6.1. zustande durch meinen Mann und er surfte auf diversen Seiten (keine Erotiksites), auch Versicherungsseiten und sagte, es wäre kein Fenster oder so aufgegangen und er hätte nichts bestätigt.

Am 7.1. war er wieder Online und auch der Dialer. Als ich danach gesurft habe, war ich auf meinen Standardseiten und habe auch am PC nichts bemerkt. Es ist nichts aufgepoppt oder sonstiges. Alles wie immer.

Ich habe bei der Telekom jetzt Ausland komplett sperren lassen und auch Interkontinental Verbindungen. (0190 und andere Nummern sind seit 1 Jahr bereits gesperrt).

Die Sperre ist am 19.1. aktiv und solange gehe ich von zuhause nicht ins Internet.

Was kann ich tun? Wie finde ich heraus wo er sich installiert hat?

Und was anderes beschäftigt uns: Wir haben zuhause Onlinebanking per Internet gemacht. Hat der Dialer Zugriff auf unsere Konten oder kann sie mißbrauchen bzw. irgendwas mit der Kontonummer anstellen????

Vielen Dank für Antwort!

Gruss
N.H.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (15 Januar 2004)

Hallo!

Wichtig ist, daß Ihr den Dialer auf der Festplatte laßt und keine Beweise vernichtet. Falls die alte Platte sowieso zu kein geworden ist, neue Platte kaufen und alte kommt in den Schrank. 

Mir fällt zu der Nummer direkt kein Dialer ein, aber schaut Euch mal mit der Suchfunktion im Forum um. Es gab einige Diskussionen zu teueren Satellitennummern, die müßten zu Euerem Fall passen.

Ein Dialer der persöhnliche Daten ausspäht, ist bisher nicht bekannt. Bedrohlich sind in diesem Zusammenhang Würmer und Trojaner. Untersucht mal Eueren PC mit *Spybot Seach & Destroy* www.spybot.info und *Yaw* www.yaw.at. Empfehlenswert sind neben dieser Seite www.trojaner-info.de und www.dialerhilfe.de. 

Eine Anmeldung im Forum ist sinnvoll um vertrauliche Nachrichten anzunehmen.

Nebelwolf


----------



## KatzenHai (15 Januar 2004)

Schwieriger Fall. Hier steht ein kleines bisschen dazu: Heise 03.12.2003:



			
				Heise schrieb:
			
		

> Abzocke per Satellit
> 
> Wer bereits eine Sperre für 0190- und 0900-Rufnummern geschaltet hat, sollte zügig nachbessern: Abzocker nutzen nun auch die Vorwahl 0088213 des Satellitenbetreibers EMSAT. Per Dialer und Spam-Mails werden dort Einwahlen generiert, die im Netz der Deutschen Telekom für 3,06 Euro pro Minute im 1,2-Sekunden-Takt abgerechnet werden.
> 
> ...


Die Probleme sind vorbestimmt ...

Die Beweissicherung ist daher besonders wichtig, damit nicht später argumentiert werden kann, es habe sich um Sprachtelefonie gehandelt - ist die Mehrwertdiensteleistung nachgewiesen, könnte die übliche Argumentation ziehen, dass der Anbieter selbst verfolgen muss: Dies wird von Afrika aus zumindest umständlich ...


----------



## Veruschka (15 Januar 2004)

@ N.H.

Wenn die Nummer *00246* 3661510 bzw. *00246* 3661500 lautet, kann ich Dir die passende Dialer liefern. Zur Auswahl steht der DDialer  1.0.0.1 mit der Bezeichnungod-teenxxx.exe, od-stndxxx.exe bzw. od-matrxxx.exe. (die xxx steht für  Ziffern).

Der DDialer ist ein Autodialer der sich ohne Zutun einwählt. 
Den Dialer solltest Du eigentlich ganz leicht unter C:\Programme\Webdialer auf deinem Computer finden. Außerdem hinterlässt er auf dem Desktop ein hübsches Icon.

Die *00246* baut  die Verbindung zu den Tschagosinseln (Diego Garcia) auf.

Veruschka


----------



## Anonymous (15 Januar 2004)

Veruschka schrieb:
			
		

> od-stndxxx.exe


Seit neuestem stehen "Crosskirk-Produkte" direkt unter C:\WINDOWS

Auerdem ist folgende Überlegung mit einzubeziehen - kann es sein, das Du, *N.H.*, oder jemand anderes, der mit einem PC Zugang zu Deiner Telefondose hat, manchmal Dialerprogramme verwendet?

Im gleichen Zusammenhang kenne ich folgende Situation: ein älterer, englischer Motoradfan, unglücklich verheiratet in Deutschland und nicht willens Deutsch lernen zu wollen, surft gerne auf amerikanischen Bike-Sites. Außerdem hat er eine Vorliebe für "besondere Experimente" und sonstige, abartige Neigungen für Otto-Normalos. Dieser Typ, übrigens ein persönlicher Spezl, wählt sich mit einem Dialer ein und kommt tatsächlich auf die Einwahl-Einstellung "andere Länder", statt Deutschland. Und genau hier wurde Nauru angewählt.

Ein Programmfehler, ein Userfehler? Wer weiß - jedenfalls will ich Dich keines Wegs mit meinem Spezl vergleichen aber eine Überlegung ist das womöglich wert?!


----------



## Veruschka (15 Januar 2004)

*Was soll das?*

@ anna, 
nach wie vor trägt sich der DDialer nicht nur unter C:\ Windows ein sondern auch unter C:\Programme\Webdialer.

Veruschka

Und was Deine andere Vermutung angeht :


----------



## Anonymous (15 Januar 2004)

Zu 1.) es gibt natürlich verschiedene Produkte, wie auch "Dein" Favorit neue Tochterfirmen gegründet hat - das Programm der deutschen/amerikanischen Spanier entwickelt sich unaufhörlich weiter und wird seit neuestem wieder zu einer ernstzunehmenden Bedrohung, nachdem man nach dem 15.08. erstmal das Feld sondierte.

Zu 2.) der Dialer ist in Deutsch - aber ist er auch für den deutschen Markt bestimmt? Dabei stellt sich immer wieder die Frage, wer profitiert von der Anwahl der Nummer?


----------



## Veruschka (16 Januar 2004)

@ anna,

was ist denn heute mit Dir Los? Hast Du etwa deine Tage?  

Man / Frau kann doch ganz deutlich erkennen dass für die Ländereinstellung Deutschland  eine International Rates Apply vorgesehen ist. 

Und wie so ein Abrechungsmodell abläuft kannst Du hier ersehen.

http://www.globaldialer.net/payouts.php

Ja, Kleinvieh macht auch Mist.

Veruschka


----------



## Veruschka (16 Januar 2004)

*zu 1.)*

@ anna, 
da wäre noch eine kleine Frage mit bitte um Antwort.

Was weist Du über die Verbindung der Haldex zu der deutsch, spanisch, amerikanischen Connection Crosskirk?

Veruschka


----------



## Anonymous (16 Januar 2004)

*Danke an Alle*

Hallo,

also um eine Satellitenverbindung handelte es sich nicht bei mir, es kam aus dem Ausland. Und Satellitenverbindungen kann man sperren lassen, was ich auch gemacht habe, gleichzeitig mit der Auslandssperrung. (Interkontinental Verbindungen schimpfen sich die Verbindungen über Satellit, hat mir der von der Telekom gesagt).

Habe gestern mit meinem Vater (er ist Computer-Freak) die Festplatte durchsucht, überall wo sich was hätte installieren können. Wir haben aber nichts gefunden. Kein Dialer, keine ominösen EXE-Dateien.

Naja, ich gehe jetzt erstmal nicht ins Internet und ab Montag ist die Sperre drin. Werde mir jetzt trotzdem eine gute Firewall besorgen.

Gruss
N.H.


----------



## Anonymous (16 Januar 2004)

*Re: zu 1.)*



			
				Veruschka schrieb:
			
		

> Was weist Du über die Verbindung der Haldex zu der deutsch, spanisch, amerikanischen Connection Crosskirk?


Da Haldex reinrassige Crosskirkprodukte einsetzt, hat er/sie/es wohl auf Wunsch dort produzieren lassen - ist somit zumindest ein Kunde.

Hat schon mal jemand von der *BT (Germany) GmbH & Co. OHG* gehört? Mir scheint, der deutsche Ableger der Britsh Telecom arbeitet am deutschen Markt völlig vorbei. Vorbeiarbeiten tun die offensichtlich auch an ihren eigenen Obliegenheitspflichten - Crosskirk verwendet derzeit überwiegend Nummern der BT (vormals *BT Ignite*) und dort scheint das niemand aber auch absolut niemand zu interessieren, wie ihre Nummern vergewaltigt werden.
Meine eingehende Frage ist natürlich ironisch gemeint - viele User meinen offensichtlich, dass BT irgeneine kleine Klitsche sei. Hier ist jedoch von einem ziemlich großen Unternehmen die Rede, dass seinen deutschen Konzernsitz in München hat.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (16 Januar 2004)

*Re: Danke an Alle*

Hallo!



			
				N.H. schrieb:
			
		

> Werde mir jetzt trotzdem eine gute Firewall besorgen.



Das hilft absolut nicht gegen Dialer. Eine gute Firewall sitzt übrigends in einem separaten Rechner. Du meinst sicher eine Desktop-Firewall, die Du auf Deinem PC installierst. Es gibt große Werbeversprechen, aber die Programme bringen alle wenig. Sie verkaufen sich vor allem gut, weil sie harmlose Anfragen an einen Port dramatisch in Szene setzen. Typischer Daukommentar: "Meine Firewall hat heute schon 15 Hackerangriffe abgewehrt ..."

Schöne Links dazu: Lies auf www.eisenheim.de die Punkte "Unsichtbare Rechner" und "Snake Oil Software". Ganz böse geht die  www.iks-jena.de/mitarb/lutz/usenet/Firewall.html mit PFs ins Gericht.

Nebelwolf


----------



## Devilfrank (16 Januar 2004)

Das ist der größte Schwachsinn, den ich je gelesen habe. Auf beiden Seiten steht nur eine einzige wahre Aussage:
Wenn man sich nicht mit seiner Firewall beschäftigt, wird sie auch nicht wirklich schützen.
Den Rest vor allem von der ersten Url  kannste getrost in den See schieben. Ich werde hier keine Firewall-Diskussion vom Zaun brechen, aber unreflektiert kann solches Geschreibsel auch nicht bleiben.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (16 Januar 2004)

Hallo!



			
				Devilfrank schrieb:
			
		

> Das ist der größte Schwachsinn, den ich je gelesen habe.



Dann liest Du wohl nicht besonders viel. Die gesammelte Kompetenz der Newsgroup de.comp.security.firewall so zu bezeichnen, ist sicher ein wenig unglücklich. Man sollte die Argumente seiner Gegner respektieren. Angesichts massiven Werbeversprechen halte ich es für sehr wichtig, daß kritische Stimmen gehört werden. Ich bin bei der PF-Diskussion völlig leidenschaftslos, führe sie daher auch nicht, allerdings bestätigen sich die Argumente der Kritiker in meinem Arbeitsumfeld empirisch. Die ganze Geschichte erinnert mich an den Allradantrieb in PKWs, wo statt der erwarten sinkenden Unfallzahlen das Gegenteil passierte. 

Die vollmundigen Werbebotschaften täuschen die Benutzer über die vielen Sicherheitslücken hinweg, wie auch z.B. einige Beiträge vorher, der Schutz vor Dialern erwartet wurde.

Schöne Grüße
Nebelwolf

Es interessiert bestimmt jemanden: Ich sitze hinter einem fli4l-Router (www.fli4l.de), setze keine PF ein , meide MS-eMailclienten und ActivX.


----------



## Devilfrank (16 Januar 2004)

@Nebelwolf


> Dann liest Du wohl nicht besonders viel.


Vorsicht mit solchen Sprüchen! Woher willst Du denn wissen was und wieviel ich lese.
Nochmal werde ich derartige Behauptungen von Dir nicht durchgehen lassen!
Ich sagte bereits, dass ich hier keine Diskussion über FW führen werde.
Nur soviel, die neunmalklugen Betriebssystem-heroes haben sich schon zweimal nachweislich die Nase gewischt, weil diese Sichtweise eben nicht das non-plus-ultra ist.

Ende dieser Diskussion!


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (16 Januar 2004)

Hm ...

Du hast die kritischen Artikel als den größten Schwachsinn bezeichnet, den Du je gelesen hast. Als so schwachsinnig sehe ich die Artikel nicht an, sonst hätte ich die Links nicht veröffentlicht. Daher bin ich ein wenig verwundert.



> Nochmal werde ich derartige Behauptungen von Dir nicht durchgehen lassen!



Du must Dir über Deine Rolle klar werden. Wenn Du ein Streitgespräch führst, dann kannst Du dieses Gespräch nicht gleichzeitig moderieren. Ich fühle mich durch Deine zuerst gefallene Bemerkung "größter Schwachsinn" genauso angegriffen, wie Du durch meine nachfolgende Retourkutsche.

Auch hier nun *Ende der Diskussion *
Nebelwolf


----------



## technofreak (16 Januar 2004)

Nebelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Wenn Du ein Streitgespräch führst, dann kannst Du dieses Gespräch
> nicht gleichzeitig moderieren.



Und warum nicht? Darf ein  Mod keine eigene u.U sehr harte Meinung haben?
Was darf er denn deiner Meinung nach als Mod sagen/schreiben? 

tf


----------



## Heiko (16 Januar 2004)

Jetzt seid halt wieder lieb zueinander. 

Im Ernst: ein Mod hat seine Vorgaben, was zu moderieren ist. Alle Mods hier haben schon mehrfach so viel soziale Kompetenz bewiesen, dass sie sich an die Vorgaben halten, auch wenn sie anderer Meinung sind.

Wir können hier im Forum einer Meinung sein, wir können verschiedener Meinung sein, wir können diskutieren, wir können uns fetzen. Wichtig ist aber nur, dass wir hinterher wieder miteinander klar kommen. Also bitte wieder zurück zur richtigen Diskussion mit richtigen Inhalten.


----------



## Devilfrank (16 Januar 2004)

Wann ich hier moderiere, musst Du schon mir überlassen!
Und es bleibt dabei: Zitate aus dem Zusammenhang rauszureißen, einen mehr oder eher weniger sinnvollen Kommentar dazu zu schreiben, ist und bleibt [edit] mehr als dünn! Das dann einen kritischen Artikel zu nennen ist...nun ja, ich will Dich ja nicht beleidigen, zumindest gewagt. Das kann ja jeder auf seiner HP halten wie ein Dachdecker, hilft jedoch hier keinem weiter, da jedwede Diskussion über Firewalls nicht das ist, was unsere Besucher hier lesen wollen.


----------



## Nebelwolf ✟ (16 Januar 2004)

Hallo zusammen!

Bevor es zum Gruppenkuscheln geht, noch einige Worte zur Rolle der Moderatoren. Selbstverständlich kann ein Moderator seine, vielleicht auch harte Meinung haben. Nur wenn ein Moderator sich in eine temperamentvolle Diskussion verstrickt, dann ist es doch eigentlich sehr sinnvoll, wenn er in diesen Diskussionsstrang seine Aufgabe ruhen läßt. 

Mit den Moderatoren und ihrer Arbeit bin ich sehr zufrieden, auch wenn ihre/Eure Strenge ab und zu nervt ;o) Da kann ich mich dann auch gleich Heikos Worten anschließen. Unsere eigentlichen Gegner sitzen woanders. 

@Devilfrank: Wenn Du Dich durch meinen Beitrag persönlich angegriffen gefühlt hast, dann möchte ich mich bei Dir entschuldigen, das lag nicht in meiner Absicht. 

Wer muß denn jetzt hier das Bier ausgeben?
Nebelwolf


----------



## Heiko (16 Januar 2004)

Nebelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Bevor es zum Gruppenkuscheln geht, noch einige Worte zur Rolle der Moderatoren. Selbstverständlich kann ein Moderator seine, vielleicht auch harte Meinung haben. Nur wenn ein Moderator sich in eine temperamentvolle Diskussion verstrickt, dann ist es doch eigentlich sehr sinnvoll, wenn er in diesen Diskussionsstrang seine Aufgabe ruhen läßt.


Das mag manchmal sinnvoll sein, aber sicher nicht grundsätzlich. Als Anregung nehme ich das aber gerne mit.


			
				Nebelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> Wer muß denn jetzt hier das Bier ausgeben?


Das mache in dem Fall ich - zumindest mache ich mir eines auf


----------



## technofreak (16 Januar 2004)

Nebelwolf schrieb:
			
		

> auch wenn ihre/Eure Strenge ab und zu nervt ;o)



Was meinst du, was in diesem Forum, in dem als einem der wenigen Foren jeder anonyme Gast posten darf, 
 los wäre, wenn hier nicht mit ständiger Kontrolle und Strenge genau diesen (möglichen Gegnern) 
der Teppich unter den Füßen weggezogen würde: die ist kein "normales" Forum , sondern hier lauern
 ständig Knaben , denen dieses Forum auf den (finanziellen) Keks geht, auf den kleinsten Fehltritt 
um dem Forenbetreiber (juristische und damit finanzielle)  Stolpersteine in den Weg zu legen.

 Foren in den über Viren, Trojaner usw diskutiert wird, dürfen nach Herzenslust über die Knaben
  herziehen, die so was fabrizieren und können sicher sein, daß ihnen niemals  daraus ein Strick gedreht wird. 
Dies sieht hier völlig anders aus, daher die "Strenge" , die  dem Schutz des Forums und damit 
dem Schutz der Plattform für die Probleme dialergeschädigter User dient.

tf


----------



## Devilfrank (16 Januar 2004)

Na dann: Prost!
Und weg damit.


----------



## johinos (25 Januar 2004)

*Auslandsdialer*

Das Thema ist ja wohl aktueller den je: www.computerbetrug.de/news/040124_01.php

Dazu noch: Fax-Eingänge, einmal teilt Egon der Christine mit, dass er Mutti nächsten Dienstag nicht zur Therapie bringen könne, andermal bittet Walter die Carola, sie solle seine Katze noch ein paar Tage länger füttern. Absendekennung: Rufnummer 00246... (Diego Garcia). 

Für wen rechnet sich das, wer verdient an den Dialern und den wohl erhofften Rückfaxen?


----------



## Veruschka (25 Januar 2004)

johinos schrieb:
			
		

> Für wen rechnet sich das, wer verdient an den Dialern und den wohl erhofften Rückfaxen?



Dein Teilnehmernetzbetreiber bzw. bei CbC der Netzbetreiber und  derjenige der die Nummer vermietet (Südsee bzw. Indischer Ozean)   und derjenige der die Nummer gemietet hat (Mallorca) und letztendlich derjenige der die Nummer bewirbt (vermutlich Germany)
Das ist die  Auszahlung bei einem Globialdialer.  

Wählt momentan eine 00674.  Wie die Auszahlung bei einem DDialer mit der 00246 ist mir nicht bekannt dürfte aber so ähnlich sein.


CbC bedeutet im übrigen, Du kannst zwar bei deinem Teilnehmernetzbetreiber die Auslandsnummern sperren, aber über eine CbC-Vorwahl bist Du bei einer Auslandsnummer dabei. :x 

Veruschka


----------



## Devilfrank (26 Januar 2004)

...der Bekanntheitsgrad wächst.


----------



## Anonymous (3 Februar 2004)

*Tip gegen Dialer*

Hallo zusammen!

Durch Zufall bin ich auf diese Seite gekommen.
Ich habe dieses Problem selber.

Dem Dialer aus  Diego Garcia (002463661510) verdanke ich eine sehr hohe Telefonrechnung.

Nach Rücksprache mit der Behörde für Post und Telekommunikation empfahl man mir eine Anzeige wegen Betruges zu machen.

Man sollte aber SOFORT nach erhalt der Telefonrechnung den unrechtmäßig abgebuchten Betrag stornieren.


Ich beleibe mit der Behörde für Post und Telekommunikation in Verbindung und werde zudem noch die Verbraucherzentrale befragen.

Wer weitere Informationen haben möchte, bzw. über den Verlauf meiner "Ermittlungen" informiert werden will, kann mir gerne eine E-Mail schreiben:   [email protected]

Achtung: Bitte bei jeder E-Mail den Betreff " Dialer" angeben, da ich sonst jede mir unbekannte E-Mail lösche.


Viele Grüße
Heiko

_E-Mail-Addi gelöscht siehe Nutzungsregeln http://forum.computerbetrug.de/rules.php#10
Melde dich an, dann können dir User per PN schreiben  tf/moderator_


----------



## Anonymous (4 Februar 2004)

Leider habe ich den Dialer gelöscht, nachdem ich bemerkt habe, dass er aktiv war.Nun meine Frage: Macht es sinn, ihn nochmal runterzuladen um somit ein "Beweismittel" in der Hand zu haben? Wo kann man sich solche dialer beschaffen?

Es war eine 0088 Nummer.. der dialer find mit od-xx an ... C:/Porgramme/webdialer.......


----------



## Anonymous (4 Februar 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Leider habe ich den Dialer gelöscht, nachdem ich bemerkt habe, dass er aktiv war.Nun meine Frage: Macht es sinn, ihn nochmal runterzuladen um somit ein "Beweismittel" in der Hand zu haben? Wo kann man sich solche dialer beschaffen?
> 
> Es war eine 0088 Nummer.. der dialer find mit od-xx an ... C:/Porgramme/webdialer.......


Nachträgliche Beweise zu beschaffen ist lediglich Deiner Argumentation dienlich - einem Verfahren (insbesondere dem strafrechtlichen) ist damit nicht geholfen. Trotzdem - wenn Du eine URL hast und weisst, wie du zu der strittigen Abrechnung gekommen bist, dann solltest Du unbedingt derartige Beweise sichern. Und wo wir schon mal beim Thema sind - kannst Du mich an Deinem Wissen teilhaben lassen?
Wenn ich mir Dein Posting jedoch so betrachte, dann kommen gewisse Zweifel auf. Der Webdialer (ein Produkt der Fa. Crosskirk SL., Spanien) verwendet die Bezeichnung "od...." - dass dieser auch die Nummer von Diego Garcia anwählen soll, wäre absolut neu! Daher tendiere ich eher dazu, dass auf Deinem PC mindestens 2 Produkte für Aufsehen sorgen.


----------



## Anonymous (5 Februar 2004)

Ja, möglicherweise hatte ich das Vergnügen mit mehreren dieser unliebsamen Gäste. Gewählt wurde aber tatsächlich nur eine 0088... nummer! 3€ je minute! 
War gestern bei der Polizei und habe Anzeige gestellt.Die hatten da von sowas natürlich keine Ahnung und werden das an so ne spezialisierte Stelle in Berlin-Mitte weiterleiten.........
Aber ich habe wirklich nur dialer mit einer od-xxxx ... od-padr18, und ähnlichen dateien zu tun gehabt und diese auch dummerweise gelöscht.Diese haben auch Icons auf dem desktop platziert und sich in besagte verzeichnisse und c:/windows eingenistet!
Die URL weiss ich nicht  mehr, versuche aber noch mal mit "probieren" darauf zu gelangen. Der Typ von der Telekom meinte,ich solle den Dialer auf einen externen Datenträger sicherstellen, andere reden von der Festplatte.... Wenn die Sache vor Gericht endet, wie stehen dann die chancen?wer muss hier wem was nachweisen?


----------



## technofreak (5 Februar 2004)

Gast schrieb:
			
		

> Ja, möglicherweise hatte ich das Vergnügen mit mehreren dieser unliebsamen Gäste.
> Gewählt wurde aber tatsächlich nur eine 0088... nummer! 3€ je minute!



http://forum.webmart.de/wmmsg.cfm?id=1464360&d=90&a=1&t=1741035


> Die Opfer staunten nicht schlecht, als die in den letzten Tagen ihre Telefonrechnungen erhielten. Verbindungen zu ihnen völlig unbekannte Nummern waren dort aufgeführt, etwa 0088 213881 0510, 0088 213881 1225, oder auch 0088 213881 1582. Wie sich herausstellte, handelte es sich um Satelliten-Rufnummern, konkret zum Satelliten Emsat. In anderen bekannt gewordenen Fällen tauchten auch die Einwahlnummern 0088 213881447, bzw. 0088 21388 1407 auf. Verbindungen dieser Art wurden mit rund drei Euro pro Minute abgerechnet. Unsere Kollegen von Internetfallen.de berichten zudem von Betroffenen, deren Verbindungen auf der Rechnung exakt 30 oder 40 Minuten dauerten – zum Preis von 89 Euro.


Unklar ist es wie mit diesen Einwahlen Geschäfte gemacht werden können, das würde vorraussetzen 
das der Satellitentelefonbetreiber EMSAT aktiv beteiligt wäre. Das wäre allerdings sehr merkwürdig.
tf


----------



## Anonymous (5 Februar 2004)

Dialer sichern - wie denn, wenn es überhaupt keine verfügbare *.exe gibt? Das Zeitalter der kleinen bunten Einwahlfensterchen mit cryptischen Zahlenkollen scheint bei den kriminellen Einwahlanbietern in eine parallele Sphere zu entgleiten.


----------

